# honda civic in car radio/cd



## dylanman (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi,
Car battery went dead and lost radio/cd player . Upon entering the code i now have the radio playing ok but no response from the cd player . Everything was playing normally prior to the battery going dead, any suggestions as to this problem ?


----------

